# What A Trade Bos/por/dal/gsw -works For All!!!



## LUMPI-44 (Jan 23, 2004)

LOOK AT THIS GUYS....I made a trade that works for all 4 clubs!!!

POR:
(Staudamire,Davis,Randolph)
PIERCE(4)
NASH(1)
FORTSON(3)


DAL:
(Nash,Jamison,Fortson)
VANEXEL(2)
DAMPIER(2)
MCCARTY(3)
ESHMEYER(3)


BOS:
(Pierce,Mills,Mccarty)
RANDOLPH(2)
JAMISON(3)
DAVIS(1)


GSW:
(Vanexel,Dampier,Eschmeyer)
MILLS(0)
STOUDAMIRE(1)


TRADE ACCEPTED
Trade ID number 1497918

To conclude:
POR:
At first look it sems that portland benefits the most (nash and pierce..but there is fortsons contract for 3 years and remember nashes expire next year). 
GSW:
Golden state also benefits a lot with two contracts which clear salary cap(mills this year,stoudamire next..also they traded vanexel and dampier which they wanted + ged rid of eshmeyers contract)
BOS:
They gave away allstar pierce+mills expiering contract+mccarty contract for 3 more years.In return they get allstar potencial randolph, allstar potencial jamison (ok his contract is equal als pierce..but he can be as useful as pierce)+davis which contract expire next year(can trade his contract for one good player)..so it is virtual pierce for randolph and jamison...looks great also for boston.
DAL:
they gave away two stars, but also fortsons contract. In return they get(two stars) center they wanted, to take on shaq and pg vanexel which can substitute nash(they could lose him in 1 year through free agency). Mc carty also is very useful expecially in dalas style of play couse he can nail some 3 points...Eshmeyer has long contract for 3 years (but fortson on the other hand is even expensive and dont play)So also for dals this trade is very good.

*I personnaly think there is no bad point in this trade for any team involved!!!

What do you think???*


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

BOSTON
pg Welsch
sg Davis
sf Jamison
pf Randolph
c LaFrentz

PORTLAND
pg Nash
sg Pierce
sf Miles
pf Abdur Rahim
c Ratliff

DALLAS
pg Van Exel
sg Finley
sf Walker
pf Nowitzki
c Dampier

GOLDEN STATE
pg Stoudamire
sg Richardson
sf Dunleavy
pf Robinson
c Foyle

Looks good to me.


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

ya looks good


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

Are you freaking kidding me? There is zero chance that
the Mavericks would do this trade.

Even if it was allowed by the NBA (which it is not) we would not
give away both Nash and Jamison for NVE/Dampier. Nash is too
important to this team.

There has been talk about trading Walker to G.S for
NVE and Dampier which I would do in a heartbeat. However
all this talk is just that.

It is not allowed by the NBA to reaquire a player that you have
traded away earlier in the year. So NVE will not be coming to
the Mavs this year. If he opts out of his deal with G.S. then
he could come back to the Mavs for next year but this year
there will be no NVE in Dallas.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> Are you freaking kidding me? There is zero chance that
> the Mavericks would do this trade.
> 
> ...


That and why would we want Eschmeyer back?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Why would we do this? Why? NO.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

What the hell


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Warriors get ripped.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Who would even think of this trade?


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

thank god this board has common sense, Portland's board was making this trade seem realistic. Seemed like I was the only one saying 'wtf?'.

Ultimately, it underestimates the importance of Nash to Dallas, and the skill of Dampier in Golden State.


----------



## Brady00 (May 16, 2003)

I can't beleive you actually said Jamison can be as effective as Pierce. WTF?


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brady00</b>!
> I can't beleive you actually said Jamison can be as effective as Pierce. WTF?


Exactly. Pierce is by far the better player. Jamison is a few notches below Pauly without a doubt.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Blazers get a steal. Warriors get totally ganked. No deal.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LUMPI-44</b>!
> LOOK AT THIS GUYS....I made a trade that works for all 4 clubs!!!
> 
> POR:
> ...


Why would Dallas want this? :|
Why would Golden State want this? :|


----------

